# Need a lot of advice! 24 yrs old, Vet, Married, First Kid on the way...



## Lemonator (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello guys, I am new here and hoping to build some connections with expats and get some really useful information on a journey I may end up taking but too uncertain at this point....

I am 24 years old and I am married to my wife from the Philippines who is 23. We have been married almost a year now and she has been living with me for 4 months now; finished the CR-1 Visa; she has the SSN and green card. She is 17 weeks pregnant today (will find out the sex July 6). 

Currently I am active duty in the US Military. My date of separation is June of next year. I also will be completing my Bachelors Degree in Finance; June of next year.

I have been longing to get out of the military for a while now because quite frankly I love serving but don't love my job. What is making this complicated is that I live in a financially stable lifestyle with decent medical care so its tempting to re-enlist but I also can't stand the politics and having to deploy which I have done once and really don't want to do again.

My wife has always been having dreams of going back to the Philippines. She has a large family there (she is one of 9!) and at first I was skeptical but because of the six times I have been over there it started to grow on me a bit:

*I like some of the culture; everyone always walking around and socializing
*Kids have it good in the province where my wife is from in Pampanga. They get to run around and have tons of friends and I love the respect that kids show of mano-po...even though I'm not too religious myself
*Jeepney's are cool; I personally like them some others don't
*Close to a lot of Asian Countries I want to visit one day
*When my Son/Daughter is born; he/she will already have 5 cousins that all live in the same town. My brother-in-law and one of my sister-in-law's also have kids being born at the end of the year.
*Cost of living  

Here are some of my questions and concerns...
1.) I have $26,000 saved up in investments; $6k in a Roth IRA. Would this be enough to purchase a decent home/mortgage? and I think I read somewhere that only my wife (a filipino citizen) can legally own the residence.

2.) Is it going to be possible for me to get a job? This is a big one because if I get out of the military I don't have any other income sources. I thought about buying a property and trying to rent it out but never really am knowledgeable about real estate either. I have roughly 2 and a half years of GI bill left.

3.) How long can I stay in the Philippines on a visa? Will I have to make short-trips to the USA to "break" the stay periods?

4.) How is medical coverage? 

5.) ...unfortunately I have a bad relationship with my Mother-in-Law. Its a very long story but lets just say it deals with financial issues; bad communication, I'm not Catholic, the list goes on. Anyhow without getting into too many details I send $180 a month and even covered some other expenses here and there.. She is also pretty determined to get $7000 out of me and my wife to put an extension on her house. But I'm almost certain it isn't going to stop there. I have been saying "no" for a while but she keeps pressuring and guilt tripping my wife...I fear that if I move to the Philippines she will get involved at even a stronger point in our marriage. My wife can't just tell her "No". I have always just chalked this up as a cultural thing.

6.) Do you guys think personally I could pull this off? I see a lot of expats in Angeles City and near Clark are usually retired military and a lot of older guys but no one my age attempting this kind of thing....I'm guessing the reasons are financial. 

7.) More of a question for you guys but do you miss the United States? I always believe I'm going to miss it and I also have a big family there but my own personal philosophy is happy wife happy life...and my wife is really good too me; enough me to consider a huge life change. I'm also used to being away from home but I'm not too sure if my wife will ever be able to fully adapt. 

*Any advice is welcome. I will appreciate it*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Getting a job in the Philippines will be hard enough, one that pays just about impossible. You need the correct visa to work there. It's not impossible but you would need some luck. Property, you can own a condo, not land, that would need to be in your wifes name. As a rule of thumb always live at least two islands away from family, in your case three sounds better. Kids education, we are educating our son in the UK, job prospects and education in the Philippines on the whole are pretty poor. I can't see our son making a career in the Philippines. There is a reason why 10% of the working population work abroad.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lemonator said:


> Hello guys, I am new here and hoping to build some connections with expats and get some really useful information on a journey I may end up taking but too uncertain at this point....
> 
> I am 24 years old and I am married to my wife from the Philippines who is 23. We have been married almost a year now and she has been living with me for 4 months now; finished the CR-1 Visa; she has the SSN and green card. She is 17 weeks pregnant today (will find out the sex July 6).
> 
> ...


Welcome....i stopped reading 3 fourths thru,just bcoz i have heard it all before. In your shoes young man,i say RUN!!!! UNDER those circumstances you would be ABSOLUTELY CRAZY to locate there. EVERYTHING is against you already. You are already being used as an atm,,Stop...its not your duty to carry them. Youre beat already,and TRUTHFULLY your wife should have stopped it. I surely cant see this turning out nice for you. Youve already shown weakness in their eyes by being kind.....Im in usa at present,,feel free to call me. After you have 5 post you can private message me. Thanks for your service.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Recommendation is for you to STAY in the military. The benefits are great and you are going to need all the help you can get with a new baby on the way. You can always change jobs in the military, just talk to your Command Career Counselor. Yes, deployments suck but the return home is fantastic.

By staying in the military you may also be able to avoid your mother-in-law. Fortunately, mine is not like that and my wife (to be) has full control over her. In the years we have been together, never have I been asked for a dime from any member of her family as she put the word out to her family to NEVER ask as the answer is NO. 

Quality of medical here is VERY much less than in the US and since the VA clinic will be changing operations and possibly closing in October with PI shifting to the FMP program, it maybe even worse at least as far as service connected stuff. We will have to pay for all our medical up front including hospital and then submit the bill and wait.

So if you do decide to get out of the service; and when that $26,000 runs out what are your plans for getting diapers and milk for your baby? Yes you are right there are a lot of us OLD farts living here and that is because we have settled here for what ever reason. But most of us have either a pension or some kind of retirement with a monthly check coming in as there are not many job prospects around here for a foreigner.

Good luck, and remember your decisions today are for 3 not just 1.

JM101


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Concur with all the advice posted here. I did near 5 yrs USMC and now 30 yrs in Federal law enforcement, with chance to live and work in a lot of foreign countries, and Now am prepared to move there with my Filipina wife and son, because I can now afford to ensure lifestyle I want, but more importantly private education for kid, although I'm fully prepared to come back if need to do so for kid(s). Lefties nailed it and you would be Crazy to move there or give your MiL one more peso...she has established herself as completely thankless and your Wife Has to put a stop to it, or it will only get worse. Unfortunately, you all have not had that discussion before now, which makes it harder. Personally, I'd tell her and them there will be No more money coming until there is some sort of change to the drama and demands. MiL Should be More than thankful that you have provided her daughter a wonderful life opportunity And sending any money at all. I would say that your wife needs to work and then if wants to send $ it's on her, but as you noted, now a baby on the way, which really makes that tough for a few yrs. One thing to consider since you are getting a degree is applying for an officer program...it will certainly increase your pay and future Significantly, And open up doors you never knew about if you simply do 3-4 yrs, and then since you would be at the magic number mark in term of yrs in, you can decide if to stay to retirement or move on. You need a Long Term plan, not this short term dream which I guarantee will leave you poor and penniless at a young age. You do NOT want to live anywhere near your family in PI, Especially the one you have described. NEVER. As for future, I have a friend who just retired as an O-5 in USMC, married to a Filipina with 4 boys age 6 and under (!) and they are doing well in Indy. If you retired after 20 yrs or so, then, you are still Young and have a great future ahead of you Wherever you choose to then move to, but you Don't want to move to the PI, or any other 3rd world country, without a definite steady and good stream of monthly income and savings combined. In current situation, your MiL simply hopes to drain you dry of any and all $ you have now, and then dump you like a hot tater. Also, as noted by Gary D., education and job opportunities in PI are Bad. If you wanted a decent education there for kids, you probably need to ultimately have near $1K per MONTH for private schools that are good, and there area only a few in areas that would eat up you $ simply for living costs. In the end, All a bad deal for You AND your kids. Also, another thing to consider, is that in the military, there are Numerous overseas/Asia PCS opportunities, esp in USMC, Navy or USAF, and even some Army....I'm just not sure which you are; so, you figure that out. If in Japan, relatively easy for wife to get a base job and be able to fly home cheaply to visit family once a yr if you so desired. Finally, if you still are intent on committing "life and financial suicide" by moving to the PI, You should look into first contractor deals all over, but which obviously predominate in the Mid East and parts of Africa where the military and oil industries are, so that you can still go back and forth some, while making a living, But you will miss a lot of your kids' lives growing up by doing that. I have a friend who left USAF who is doing that now, with his home in PI and doing lot contract work in Saudi for now and putting away a Lot of $ for early retirement. And yes, you Will miss the US. Read through all the threads here and learn, as you'll see that Living in PI vs Visiting are two Totally Different games. Definitely reach out to Lefties as he has lived the life there that would provide you with a wealth of knowledge. If you are ever out in Seattle area, I'd be glad to talk to, but with much less life experience actually living in the Real Philippines, like most others here have, as I worked under the "embassy umbrella". Good luck, but Choose Wisely.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Some good advice here. Basically you are about to become a father, and that responsibility now tops your list. Unless you have a good expat level job with an international firm/agency secured BEFORE you come here don't come; now isn't the time for risks. If you ever do get offered that type of work then sure, pack your bags. Until then make sure the bills are paid until your kid doesn't need you anymore.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You have received some very good advice so far. My addition would be to stay in the Service. You can retrain into a more desired field on re-enlistment. My regret in life is that I did not retire from the USMC. I did serve better than half the required time (11 years & some months), and decided to get out as I was facing another deployment to VietNam and I had had enough of that sort of thing. Thinking back on it, I could have made a better life for my family & myself if I had stayed in. I am 76 years old and have very few regrets in life, but leaving the Military is one of the biggest ones. Please heed all the good advice you are receiving.

Fred


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Lemonator said:


> She is 17 weeks pregnant today (will find out the sex July 6).


Congratulations! A child on the way presents you and your wife an awesome, legitimate opportunity to tell your Mother in-law that you can no longer afford to send them p10,000 per month plus now that you have a child on the way. 



Lemonator said:


> Currently I am active duty in the US Military. My date of separation is June of next year. I also will be completing my Bachelors Degree in Finance; June of next year.
> 
> I have been longing to get out of the military for a while now because quite frankly I love serving but don't love my job. What is making this complicated is that I live in a financially stable lifestyle with decent medical care so its tempting to re-enlist but I also can't stand the politics and having to deploy which I have done once and really don't want to do again.


Cross Train. Many don't like their job. Politics exist in the civilian sector as well. There is no guarantee that you won't "deploy" in a civilian job as well, I have friends and family in the states who's jobs require they travel, live out of a suitcase. 




Lemonator said:


> My wife has always been having dreams of going back to the Philippines. She has a large family there (she is one of 9!)
> *When my Son/Daughter is born; he/she will already have 5 cousins that all live in the same town. My brother-in-law and one of my sister-in-law's also have kids being born at the end of the year.


Mother, Father, 8 siblings, their husbands/wives, their children. You will very likely end up being the go to guy to help fund all the birthday parties, christenings, doctor visits, holidays, school needs, etc. It's the reason why many say live far away from the family.



Lemonator said:


> 2.) Is it going to be possible for me to get a job? This is a big one because if I get out of the military I don't have any other income sources.


Highly unlikely. Scuba Instructor maybe, others without some type of pension work outside the PI at intervals then return. Stay in the military and get your 20 years in. 



Lemonator said:


> 5.) ...unfortunately I have a bad relationship with my Mother-in-Law. Its a very long story but lets just say it deals with financial issues; bad communication, I'm not Catholic, the list goes on.


Perhaps she is using this as "guilt leverage" to get your money. Mixed religion marriages in the PI Is not uncommon. Know that there are over 30 religions in The PI, here are some examples Religious Groups in the Philippines 



Lemonator said:


> Anyhow without getting into too many details I send $180 a month and even covered some other expenses here and there.. She is also pretty determined to get $7000 out of me and my wife to put an extension on her house. But I'm almost certain it isn't going to stop there. I have been saying "no" for a while but she keeps pressuring and guilt tripping my wife...I fear that if I move to the Philippines she will get involved at even a stronger point in our marriage. My wife can't just tell her "No". I have always just chalked this up as a cultural thing.


Whether it be cutting their grass, running errands, cleaning their house, gifts, senior care, money, etc etc., Siblings wanting to help their Parents/Family exist in every country on this planet, it's not just a cultural thing limited to the PI. 

It all comes down to individual choices. Some limit help to a one time deal of a Banca Boat, A Sari-Sari store, some farm animals, A Tricycle, etc. Some send money monthly to recipients who lay in a hammock all day.



Lemonator said:


> 6.) Do you guys think personally I could pull this off?


Yes, if you hit the lottery or inherit alot of cash.

You need a plan and you don't have a feasible one to live here at the present.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Great break down Pakawala!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You didn't say what branch you're in. I'd re-enlist and do what I had to get stationed in the Pacific somewhere. Then you're close if you want to visit and have a place to escape to instead of down the street.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was stationed with HC-5 it's now called HSC-25 Helicopters, I was on Guam for 10 years, my God stay in the military get your pension and while your doing this go to college prepare yourself for living in the Philippines, it that will be your final destination, forget about jobs in the Philippines or trying to make money.

Funny my wife has 9 brothers and sisters...Ugh, your a young man don't come back here. I remember those that got out, I worked in an Admin for 3 years and many that got out, secretly were tagged with a code that basically will not let you back in the military so you have it made you just don't know it, stay in with all your benefits and and prepare your life, it's amazing how fast 20 years goes by.

Visiting here and living here, there's a huge difference and you'll see it after a couple years.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You didn't say what branch you're in. I'd re-enlist and do what I had to get stationed in the Pacific somewhere. Then you're close if you want to visit and have a place to escape to instead of down the street.


Exactly. Stay in the service and request stationing in Guam or Japan. close enough for weeks off etc. Plus you would still be earning dollars and not just this play money they have and use here..


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have to give Lemonator a “BZ” (Bravo Zulu)…Navyspeak for WELL DONE…because he went to ask for and seek advice BEFORE making his decision. 

Many jump without asking where am I going to land.

JM101


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lemonator,

It may look daunting now, but stick it out with your Military Career. Make it a part of your reenlistment to cross train into a MOS/AFSC that will get you ahead in the world as a civilian. You may have a little bit of a setback on promotions the first year or so but soon you will be back in the running for a promotion. As a first termer, the military in general can suck. But after the 2nd and the 3rd terms you get more responsibility, pay and benefits and it doesn't suck as much. You will get a pension before 95% of your civilian peers. In fact, most that live solely off of their military pension have trouble with peer envy on not having to work and only in their 40s. Quite a few of my retired buddies (all over the globe) are truly enjoying life on their military pensions. Several do Space A flights to Europe and Asia for vacations. 

As the others have said, you now have to think for three. Your wife will be afforded many opportunities as a military spouse (jobs on base, overseas assignments with you, etc.). You kid will also enjoy a unique perspective on life as they grow up in a military family. 

Decent Education over here is not cheap (as much as $12,000 per kid annually) and my friends find it actually marginal. One of my friends is going to home school his kid along with local Western education. 

The PI is not a place to be without income. You will not find a job here unless you make one (requires lots of money for investment) and then you have to get your ducks in a row on your visa. A business over here can also be dangerous to your health depending on the occupation.

If you go the contractor route, you will be living like an OFW away from your family for 90% of the jobs. I have been doing this for the last 7 years and finally landed a position where I can bring my wife to. The competition for all of these overseas jobs is getting harder and harder. As a recently separated military person off of a first tour, with wife and kid is not a position that I would envy. 

Also now is the time to be setting yourself up for success financially. Get any financial advice available from the counselors. You have a lofty goal that is achievable but more like 15 years down the road. This gives you plenty of time to save and prepare. Maybe during this time you can scope out places to live and buy some property cheaper (somewhere very far from your MiL) than it will be when you retire. You also need to be investing for your kid's education. You do not want to retire with bills. I know of many fellow retirees that had to continue on working as they had large amounts of debt. So keep this in mind while you prepare for your future. Use your credit wisely.

Your free time is running out as the birth approaches. Look into getting any education that you can while serving, especially if it is Uncle Sam's dime. It is hard but many have done it. 

Please heed everyones advice and do not make the mistakes that so many of us have seen done.

Jon


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

You have a wife and a child on the way. 
Either find a job BEFORE leaving the military or re-enlist.

Do not work in an inexpensive country, unless you are doing so as an expat from a more expensive country.

Retiring to an inexpensive country is fine.

Find a way to deal with office politics. 
If you are educated in finance, then I presume you will be working with money. 
Your area of work is even more likely to include politics than some other professions.
Develop a skill set for handling the office politics.

Keep politely saying "no" to your mother-in-law's desire for you to fund her house extension.
Your mother-in-law's entire community knows that you are saying "no" to her and it may be stopping a few from also asking for money and/or make them more quickly accept your "no" if they do still find the nerve to ask.
If someday you say "yes" to your mother-in-law, then you will open the floodgates for her and others to ask for new "loans" of money which you will never see again.


----------



## Lemonator (Jun 16, 2015)

I am coming up on six years in the military this August....If I could hold out for 14 more years it would be great; and I am one year out from a PCS (trying to go to Japan) so I think I should just suck it up for now and start fresh at a new base. One of the benefits I enjoy in the military is once you start getting sick of certain people you have the realization you won't be working with them forever ha!

And I have been talking to my wife more about this situation (she sees this thread). I think I will stick around this forum for a while and keep reading up on some things. 

Marrying a Filipina was great for me; she is awesome to me and we will have a loving family no matter where we go. On that same note...wasn't exactly sure what I got myself into sometimes and neither does my wife her life changed greatly too when she moved in with me. Our marriage is young and we're both still adjusting.

As far as schooling like I said I work all day then do part-time school online when I get home. I will have my Bachelors done next June and then afterwards I may shoot for Masters or work on some type of certification that will look good with my primary duty; I'm always using that Tuition Assistance every year. 

Thank you guys for all your responses. I have read through them and will be taking your expert opinions very seriously; I won't be going to Philippines anytime soon now but I will stick around on these forums a bit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sticking around here is good. Never say never about moving to the Philippines you just need the right break and recognise it when it happens.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Depending on which branch of service you are in, you may want to look at crossing over to becoming an officer once you have your degree. It will get you a heck of a better retirement check. If you are Army, think about CWO if you are resistant to becoming an Officer. Again for much better pay, benefits and retirement check.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lemonator said:


> I am coming up on six years in the military this August....If I could hold out for 14 more years it would be great; and I am one year out from a PCS (trying to go to Japan) so I think I should just suck it up for now and start fresh at a new base. One of the benefits I enjoy in the military is once you start getting sick of certain people you have the realization you won't be working with them forever ha!
> 
> And I have been talking to my wife more about this situation (she sees this thread). I think I will stick around this forum for a while and keep reading up on some things.
> 
> ...


Im guessing navy.?


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Im guessing navy.?


+1 

Stationed in Guam and PCS desired to Japan.

JM101


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Lemonator said:


> I am coming up on six years in the military this August....If I could hold out for 14 more years it would be great; and I am one year out from a PCS (trying to go to Japan) so I think I should just suck it up for now and start fresh at a new base.


Smart decision. Good luck with Japan. I lived in Japan and absolutely loved the place. It's a great place to be with a young family, especially the ease with which you can travel about with a bubs in tow. The food alone is worth the trip.

The Philippines is a great place to be and you'll come and go over the years and may yet settle down here. It's just a matter of timing.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Billfish said:


> Smart decision. Good luck with Japan. I lived in Japan and absolutely loved the place. It's a great place to be with a young family, especially the ease with which you can travel about with a bubs in tow. The food alone is worth the trip.
> 
> The Philippines is a great place to be and you'll come and go over the years and may yet settle down here. It's just a matter of timing.


My friend did 25 in mostly rp,retired in japan in navy,now doing contracts repairing navy vessels in japan.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Billfish said:


> Smart decision. Good luck with Japan. I lived in Japan and absolutely loved the place. It's a great place to be with a young family, especially the ease with which you can travel about with a bubs in tow. The food alone is worth the trip.
> 
> The Philippines is a great place to be and you'll come and go over the years and may yet settle down here. It's just a matter of timing.


Loved Japan, Especially Okinawa, which was a "hidden" tropical paradise of sorts ..."Japan lite"...and great beach lifestyle, great diving and lots of Filipino as well for your wife both mainland and Oki. Cannot go wrong on that move, but found Oki an easier adjustment for some folks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd avoid orders to San Diego, there's never any open base housing and not a great spot to bring your wife and kids, that's only my personal feelings, I was stationed there off and on for 7 years.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> Loved Japan, Especially Okinawa, which was a "hidden" tropical paradise of sorts ..."Japan lite"...and great beach lifestyle, great diving and lots of Filipino as well for your wife both mainland and Oki. Cannot go wrong on that move, but found Oki an easier adjustment for some folks.


Agreed, would be a good move.

Fred


----------



## agiftedcurse (May 8, 2015)

I'm 32 and have lived here in manila for almost six months. people are always coming at you for money. Sometimes its in a round about way of inviting you to something and expecting you to pay. Everyone wants to be your friend here until you insist that your not paying for their stuff (drinks/food/other). You have to be firm on it right away, the ones that actually are your friends will still come around. You for sure need to stop sending your wife's mother money right away. If your wife wants to work and send her money that will be on her. I would not have came here if I didn't already have steady source of income. Even if you got a job here I don't think you'd like it and for sure not like the pay. Starting call center jobs are just at 20,000 pesos a month and they are considered good paying jobs here. I think i live cheaply and I'm spending at least 30,000 a month just for myself. Having a wife and a child on the way I wouldn't have came here without at least 2000 usd coming in a month. Most people that are coming here already are retired with checks coming in or they have income coming in from somewhere. Mine comes from a few rentals I have invested in. As for the service, I was in the army guard and after two deployments to Iraq I felt the same as you, got my college done and while in school I maxed out my loans and invested in real estate along with taking all money I had saved from being deployed and got large loans to invest, now 5 years later its finally paying me some back and i can live here on it. I had gotten out of the service and for me it was a good choice but I had other goals in mind. If I would have stayed in I would have went over to the officer side since I had college in. I'm older and finally have a steady income, not telling you what you should do however but if I was in your position I wouldn't move here without a steady source of income. Everything from you not having steady income, your mother in law expecting you to pay her and your wife not stepping in and stopping it already is huge signs things could get bad. She knows her family is using you!!! When you do not have money or willing to pay for peoples stuff... the people are not as friendly as many will lead you on. Even the one's you have already been around will be very different when they know you are broke or just not helping them. Keep saving and investing now and maybe in 5-10 years look at your situation and see if its something that would be doable by then. Good luck.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

I agree with almost everything that has been stated before. Just like agiftedcurse I am younger as well (31) and I have thought about moving to the Philippines as well. I did 8 years in the USMC and now I am working as a Federal worker. I would love to move to the Philippines, but I wouldn't live near MM but Davao City. I currently send her family about 15,000 pesos a month right now.

The thing is if you have no job but only savings then do NOT think about moving to the Philippines if you do not have a job lined up or a steady flow of income coming in. If I was able to get 100% disability from the VA then I would think about, or if I could find a Fed job there then I would transfer there to do it. If you just moved there to look for a job, you will NOT get hired and if you do it will only be for 20,000 pesos a month. 

You have a young family and that is the main thing you need to worry about. My wife learned that early on thank God and we usually don't send anymore money than what we do, unless it's a celebration like our favorite niece graduating college and we sent 3,000 pesos for her party.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I agree with almost everything that has been stated before. Just like agiftedcurse I am younger as well (31) and I have thought about moving to the Philippines as well. I did 8 years in the USMC and now I am working as a Federal worker. I would love to move to the Philippines, but I wouldn't live near MM but Davao City. I currently send her family about 15,000 pesos a month right now.
> 
> The thing is if you have no job but only savings then do NOT think about moving to the Philippines if you do not have a job lined up or a steady flow of income coming in. If I was able to get 100% disability from the VA then I would think about, or *if I could find a Fed job there then I would transfer there to do it. *If you just moved there to look for a job, you will NOT get hired and if you do it will only be for 20,000 pesos a month.
> 
> You have a young family and that is the main thing you need to worry about. My wife learned that early on thank God and we usually don't send anymore money than what we do, unless it's a celebration like our favorite niece graduating college and we sent 3,000 pesos for her party.


For US govt work here, keep your eye on happenings at Subic Bay as well as Clark Airbase. Things are changing with regards to the US military shift to Asia and the ongoing situation with China.
As such GS jobs could open up in several locations.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> For US govt work here, keep your eye on happenings at Subic Bay as well as Clark Airbase. Things are changing with regards to the US military shift to Asia and the ongoing situation with China.
> As such GS jobs could open up in several locations.


I definitely am doing that. I am currently here in the LA area of California and I am looking to move/transfer somewhere else still as a GS. I have only been looking for a couple months now, but I am looking for either the East Coast, SE Asia, or the Middle East. Yes, there are spots open throughout those areas it's a matter of snagging one of them. 

Also as we all know the Philippines is becoming increasing concerned with China and the Spratly Islands. Every person I have talked with does want us back in some capacity to offset the Chinese, even my Left Wing NPA sympathizer nephew. They just don't want the Marines to start beating and killing all the baklas.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

They really dont care about the baklas..a filipino voice. Met a survivor of guadal canal today,a jarhead...helped build the power plant in leyte. Must have been 95


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> They really dont care about the baklas..a filipino voice. Met a survivor of guadal canal today,a jarhead...helped build the power plant in leyte. Must have been 95


That is awe inspiring right there. I am a former Marine myself and I would gladly stand up to shake his hand to thank him for what he did.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cyberfx1024 said:


> That is awe inspiring right there. I am a former Marine myself and I would gladly stand up to shake his hand to thank him for what he did.


 Did that


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Much good advice for you Lemonator, though its probably not what you wanted to hear..
I started off enlisted in the USMC, got my college and went back as an officer..also went to work after that in middle management in DOD...and traveled the world...I would not change the way it worked out for anything...as has been said...most of us that come here have a retirement of some kind...

Not all familys here are bad, but honestly some will bleed you dry...your MIL is already trying it, she will continue until she has it all...if you live here you will find out some Filipinos have zero shame when it comes to asking you for money. I am married to a beautiful girl, whos honest and loyal, we have three kids, two before me and one together...she a couple of month ago told some of her siblings to hit the road and dont come back as everytime they came to the house they would eat every thing in the house, drink all the drinks and steal anything left out....you will find out it takes a strong woman to tell the family no...and sometimes you will have to be the bad guy....

Just thinking what I would do, and here it is, First I would stay in the Military, become a officer and put in for a job you like...there are many different and very rewarding jobs that after you retire you can parlay into a great civilian job...

Second, I would bring your wife and baby to the states...you can get base housing and continue your career...

Third, as some have said, cut the MIL off....7000 usd here is almost 301k pesos...you can build a small house for that...I have less than that in a small house on 1000 sq meters of land.
The MIL is conning you...

I hope I haven't sounded too harsh, but sometimes I wish someone had spoken harshly to me when I was your age...wish you all the luck...


----------



## Mountain42 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Stay in service*

I just joined this forum and didn't expect to be commenting so soon, but here it is. I just retired from the Army after 24 years which will seem like a lifetime to you since it is a lifetime to you at your age. It goes fast, I hated my first job and first deployment, but I went to college and became an officer. I'm now the only person in my age group of friends who no longer needs to work at 43 years of age. 

You are getting a h***ll of a lot of good advice from the gentlemen on this thread. Don't risk your families stability by running off to the PI with $26k in the bank. A move like this requires a pension or some serious savings (read hundreds of thousands). 

Congrats on finding a good wife and your first child. Stay in service, but change you circumstances in the military. It's a great deal that will look better and better the closer to retirement you get. I just retired three years after my parents....let that sink in. 

Best of luck


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thumbs up on last post. I dont see a like button on this mobile app.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The OP only ever posed twice so is long gone. Perhaps he didn't like what he was hearing.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Or possibly wife made him stop.


----------



## Strapsure (Nov 13, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Or possibly wife made him stop.


True indeed, but hopefully any future vets aged 24+ will read the sound advice given here and digest. It took a bit of time and a few bruises for us old codgers to come to these conclusions. As they say "Many receive advice... only the wise profit from it!"


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Strapsure said:


> It took a bit of time and a few bruises for us old codgers to come to these conclusions. As they say "Many receive advice... only the wise profit from it!"


That would be the preferred method, but most of us insist on attending "the school of hard knocks". I along with others have attended this school most of my 76 years and sometimes it is a very hard way to learn.

Fred


----------



## calvincrawford (Dec 4, 2015)

your post has been a few months past. do you mind giving an update?

It would help others know how you have done and what you learned.

I'm not a retiree, so no pension. I make due with the money I make online and our buy and sell business..

I rarely mingle with expats as my life is content being with a good woman and don'tdrink and smoke.

Hope to hear how things worked out... <Snip>


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lemonator said:


> ...but I also can't stand the politics and having to deploy which I have done once and really don't want to do again....
> 
> Workplace politics can also be extremely tough in the corporate world, (even if you're working at Walmart). Also, if you enter the work world with a bachelor degree, but without any experience in that field, then you may find yourself working as an entry level accountant for $40k a year. The employer holds all the cards in today's work environment, and it is easy for an employer to change the conditions of your job without giving you any prior warning. - Also, I have a son who is in the Marines right now, and he working towards becoming a postal carrier when he gets out. Might want to consider looking at a civil job in the US.
> 
> What I recommend you do is live in the US for a few years, and then come over here once every two years or so on vacation. You like it now when you 24 years old, but you might hate it when you're 44 years old. Also, I really recommend that you don't live within walking distance of your in laws if you do settle here.


----------



## Strapsure (Nov 13, 2015)

Maxx62 said:


> Lemonator said:
> 
> 
> > ...but I also can't stand the politics and having to deploy which I have done once and really don't want to do again....
> ...


----------

